

How to Square numbers made up of repeating ‘3’ mentally in 2 seconds - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/02/squaring-numbers-made-up-of-repeating_22.html
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/
======
darxius
This is cool and all, but I don't see how it's useful. It's a very narrow
algorithm that you might use once and a while.

On the other hand, this is a perfect example of mathematical beauty.

------
gabaix
square(333) is the addition of 999 + 9990 + 99900 = (1000 - 1) + (10000 - 10)
+ (100000 - 100) = 111000 - 111

The more '3' you add, the more '1' and '0' you get. square(333) = 11110000 -
1111

It is actually a very binary computing.

------
mquaes
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

------
its_so_on
title should read:

 _How to Square numbers made up of repeating ‘3’ mentally in 3 seconds_

just so much catchier. OTOH, link-bait title would read "How three Indian
university students came up with..."

